# Savannah, GA Sunset



## DirtyDFeckers

Hey guys, I wanted to throw this picture up and see what everyone thinks.  I've done no editing whatsoever, so feel free to bash me around a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bit.


----------



## er111a

:O that looks amazing imo congrats for such a amazing shot


----------



## Photog

Very nice, I would consider cropping to put the Sun in the centre horizontally.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## HikinMike

Nice capture. I might be tempted to crop some off of the top, just above the sun/clouds. I would also crop some from the right, just past of the last blade of grass.


----------

